# [Wet Thumb Forum]-NEED HELP FAST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## nitro_rc2 (Jan 23, 2006)

i have a red tailed black shark about 1 month. today i have notice that he is not acting has normal. he swimmes around the bottem and what lookes like clean the rocks (that is normal active for him) but now i have noticed that he will stop swimming and tilts at angle and stays that way. about few seconds later he takes off and does the same thing all day today. a day ago i noticed that two other fish had ick so i treated the tank that day. do think that the med had anything to with his actions? so late this afternoon i did about a 25% to 30% water change hope that it will fix the problem. all the other fish in the tank happy and active.


----------

